# Swedish: fru



## author1a

How does one address a married woman in Sweden? The rest of the sentence does not need to be translated. I know in German it would be Frau Skeie, btu what is it in Swedish? Thank you - author1a


----------



## oskhen

author1a said:


> How does one address a married woman in Sweden? The rest of the sentence does not need to be translated. I know in German it would be Frau Skeie, btu what is it in Swedish? Thank you - author1a


 
If I'm not completely mistaken, it's "fru", same as in Norwegian, and basically the same as in German, but I don't think it's very common to address people in that way. But we'd better wait for a native to be sure. I just like to think stuff.


----------



## AndersH

Jupp. BUT:

Pre 68:
- Tror ni inte det, fru Skeie?

Today:
- Tror du inte det, Astrid? 

or whatever is her first name. The PROBLEM is TWOFOLD: a) what is the time point of what is said and b) do you want the British flavour to remain in the translation or translate it as if it were said by Swedish people in a Swedish context? Your choice.


----------



## ermannoitaly

*Norwegian/Swedish

Re: "Don't you think so, Mrs. Skeie?"*

Hei, Hej
Jeg lurer på om det er mulig å bruke ordet "hustru" også.
Hvis jeg ikke husker feil, kan man finne dette ordet både på svensk og norsk. 
Takk for oppmerksomheten
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## author1a

To AndersH:

The time is 1941, and the people are in a British held country. Are you telling me they would address her as Fru Skeie?

Thank you for your help. - author1a


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

In 1941, they would certainly have addressed her as Fru Skeie and not by her first name (apart from possibly husband and close relatives/friends).

/Wilma


----------



## Pteppic

ermannoitaly said:


> Jeg lurer på om det er mulig å bruke ordet "hustru" også.


Nei. "Hustru" på engelsk er "wife".


----------



## author1a

To Wilma Sweden:

Thank you for the help. Just want to get it right. Never know when a reader might be someone like you who knows the right way to speak to a married Swedish lady in 1941. Thank you again. - author1a


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

If you want to be perfectly correct, a Scandinavian would identify Mrs. Skeie as Norwegian, not Swedish - it's a Norwegian surname. So if the lady is genuinely Swedish, and living in Sweden, you will need to find a more Swedish-sounding name. Astrid is OK, though.

/Wilma


----------



## author1a

Thank you, Wilma. Why did you suggest her first name should be Astrid? I don't believe I mentioned her first name in any of the my threads here. - author1a


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

author1a said:


> Why did you suggest her first name should be Astrid? I don't believe I mentioned her first name in any of the my threads here.


Oops, that's true, you didn't. Astrid was just a first name example that AndersH used above, and for some reason I thought that originated from yourself. I must have been tired...

/Wilma


----------

